# Baffin Classic 2016



## pluggit (Feb 8, 2011)

The Baffin Classic Tourney will be here before we know it, sponsor levels are attached. This is the only dedicated Trout Series I am aware of in the Corpus Christi area. I am helping with this tourney, as you know I have a passion for chasing trout and was excited to see this event open to the public.

The Baffin Classic Tournament is a tournament that is put on by guys that love to catch trout. We are putting 100% back into the tourney and winnings.
This tournament targets Speckled Trout with lures and promotes live weigh in.

The first date is on January 23rd, this is the Weekend Warrior Tournament. No guides are allowed to fish this tournament.
It is a 2 man team set up at 200.00 per team with 100% pay out to the winners, Example: 50 teams = 5 places paid, including a Big Fish Pot each day.
This is lure only and live weigh in, dead fish will be penalized. 4 Speckled Trout can be weighed as long as they are of legal size.
Teams will draw numbers at the Captains Meeting and leave in order. There will be a boat inspection prior to leaving.

The next group of Tournaments will be in three series.
Tourney 1 February 6th 2016
Tourney 2 February 27th 2016
It is a 2 man team set up at 200.00 per team, per tourney, with 100% pay out to the winners, Example: 50 teams = 5 places paid, including a Big Fish Pot each day.

Tourney 3 Championship (2) dayâ€™s
March 18th and 19th, 2016
It is a 2 man team set up at 500.00 per team, for both tournaments, with 100% pay out to the winners, Example: 50 teams = 5 places paid , including a Big Fish Pot each day.

Team of the Year
Combined weight winner of the (2) 1 day tourneys and the (1) 2 day championship, Feb 6th, 27th, March 18th and 19th.
This team will have a pay out based on amount sponsored for the team of the year.

All tournaments will have the rules spelled out prior to the tourney dates on WWW.BAFFINCLASSIC.COM


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Registration is open! Go to the website or sign up in person at Marker 37 Marina. Be sure to get signed up by the 18th at midnight for the Weekend Warrior tournament before entry fees double. 
We still have plenty of vendor spots available for those of you wanting to get your product in front of some of the most dedicated and impressive fishermen on the Gulf Coast along with the large crowd that gathers to see these LIVE trout being brought to the scales. 
Be sure to friend us (Baffin Classic) on Facebook for the most up-to-date information


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

How many teams entered so far?


----------

